

Editing Julia code with Emacs - deng
http://www.wilfred.me.uk/blog/2014/11/16/editing-julia-code-with-emacs/

======
ced
Thank you for working on this!

Naive question: since Julia exposes the parser interface (as explained in
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osdeT-
tWjzk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osdeT-tWjzk)), wouldn't it be easier
(and more reliable) give it the code and extract the information from the
parse tree, rather than using regexes?

~~~
jernfrost
I believe I read that the reason one doesn't do that is that syntax
highlighting should work even when you haven't finished typing or your code
isn't entirely correct. It also should be quite fast. Being 100% accurate
isn't that important with syntax highliting.

------
sgt101
You sir (the author) are a gentleman.

This is really enabling and a generous act of open-sourcing.

Thank you!

~~~
Wilfred
Wow, I wasn't expecting to see this on HN.

Thanks for the kind words :)

~~~
barrkel
One thing that confused me about your article, for a moment, was a matter of
terminology, as applied to lexical tokens in most programming languages:

[]: these things are square brackets, or brackets for short

(): these things are parentheses

{}: these things are curly braces, or braces for short

------
eagle2001
Can this be made to work with the ESS julia mode?

~~~
Wilfred
ESS includes a fork of julia-mode. I'm hoping to replace this with a dependcy
on julia-mode, so ESS benefits from all the highlighting improvements we're
doing. See [https://github.com/emacs-
ess/ESS/issues/119](https://github.com/emacs-ess/ESS/issues/119)

------
tempodox
I need a language that can produce standalone binary executables. Regrettably,
Julia will never get there. It's a lab hack tool for some efficiency glue
between two Python scripts. As it is, we need a bury-it-where-nobody-can-find-
it shovel and not syntax highlighting. But if anything can get this done, it's
emacs.

~~~
jernfrost
How do you know that. I am pretty sure I've seen the Julia creators talk about
generating binaries. Anyway neither Python nor Ruby does this either and yet
that hasn't stopped them from being successful.

